# Annoying Laptop Freezing-Possible Windows 10 Update Problem



## Hambuga (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

So I own this sexy Lenovo Y700 laptop and it's been troubling me now for the last the 5 months. The problem has to do with this random freezing that happens every few minutes, it can last for 10 seconds, or up to 5 minutes, or sometimes even forever. I would have to power off my computer in order to be able to use it again.

Again, the computer just randomly freezes along with the whole Windows 10 platform and the mouse stops moving, no background things moving or anything, just the whole screen is frozen. So basically I am still lucky to be able to write this post here. So thank you very much for reading this far.

I suspect that the problem has to do with one of the windows updates back in November I tried deleting some of the updates but none of them ever worked. Well.... there was this one update that I couldn't delete or roll back from, so maybe one of the solutions is to force that roll back somehow ? But I would really rather diagnose the problem more accurately.


Thank you so much for your time and support, Below are some details:

Lenovo Y700-15ISK Ideapad
Windows 10 Home
6th Generation Intel Core i7-6700HQ (2.60GHz 1600MHz 6MB)
16.0GB PC4-17000 DDR4 2133 MHz
1TB Hard Drive + 128GB Solid State Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4GB / WiFi 8260ac
15.6in Full HD IPS Display


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Freezing Lenovo's is not an uncommon problem. I have a good relationship with Lenovo Support and we have been trying for the past 2 years to determine why a small number of Lenovo computers will simply freeze. A hard start (switch the power OFF, wait 30 seconds, switch power ON) always seems to get Lenovo computers restarted without any issues. One would expect that a hard start like this would result in all sorts of issues for Windows, but I have never seen any problems.

One thing that I have found is that on some computers the freezing seems to coincide with Windows updates.

You write that ".....The problem has to do with this random freezing that happens every few minutes....". That I have also never seen. I do know of Lenovo's that will freeze once or twice a working day, but never every few minutes.

If you raise this issue with Lenovo they will most likely advise you to reinstall Windows. Don't. I have tried that and it makes no difference.

T.


----------

